# New NJ driver, don't know where to go for insurance



## devilsfan08

I've been hoping to become an uber driver for a few weeks now. Finally bought a Corolla, called my insurance company today to ask if they cover rideshare at all (California Casualty), and they said they would not cover me whatsoever if I were to use the vehicle for any commercial purpose. 

Headed over to All State, and they said the same thing. I tried explaining to both that Uber has its own coverage for when I'm working. They still insisted they would not cover me at all.

So, what's the deal? Does anybody here in Jersey offer reasonable rideshare insurance? Or are all NJ Uber drivers lying and not mentioning uber at all to the insurance co?

I apologize if this has already been answered. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zombieguy

I have called a bunch of insurance companies in NJ and here is the problem. Most of them are lazy and they really don't care. As soon as they here Uber they automatically will say they don't cover it and will not write a policy. They have done zero research, they are clueless. I actually talked to an agent at state farm that had no idea what Uber is. Not a clue. You would think that someone in the insurance field would at least know something. You have to get the right agent on the phone. I called Allstate today and they will in fact write a policy if you drive for Uber. They will not cover the vehicle from the time the app. is turned on, in which Uber's coverage will take over but if you were to get in an accident Allstate would just deny the claim but driving for Uber is not grounds for terminating a policy, I got this directly from the agent and she got it from the underwriter. When she first asked the underwriter, they said no, we don't write that, its not covered. This agent was smart enough to keep pushing and said to the underwriter, not writing a policy and not covering are 2 different things. The underwriter confirmed that there would be no coverage with the app. on or with passengers but you can have a policy and you driving for Uber is not grounds for termination. Mind you this is the 2nd time I have called Allstate, t he first time I got the same answer you got, this time, I spoke to a different agent in a different office.


----------



## devilsfan08

How is the rate relative to regular personal insurance? Did it skyrocket when you mentioned uber?

So, are you saying if you get in an accident while the app is on, uber will cover you, but if the app is off, your regular insurance covers you? That's what I am looking for.

Would you mind letting me know which All State agency you went with in Jersey?


----------



## zombieguy

Its a regular personal insurance policy. Once you turn the Uber app on, Allstate will not cover you until the app is off. They don't factor Uber in because they don't cover you for Uber. Basically they don't care if you are driving for Uber, as long as the app is off they cover. I couldn't go with them because the quote she gave me for 6 months is $200 less than what I pay now for a whole year. Thats not on me, thats because of wifey, she told me the cost of my car is like $500, the other car $1700 for 6 months...hell no, lol. I will pvt message you with the name and number of the agent.


----------



## Juddi1

zombieguy said:


> Its a regular personal insurance policy. Once you turn the Uber app on, Allstate will not cover you until the app is off. They don't factor Uber in because they don't cover you for Uber. Basically they don't care if you are driving for Uber, as long as the app is off they cover. I couldn't go with them because the quote she gave me for 6 months is $200 less than what I pay now for a whole year. Thats not on me, thats because of wifey, she told me the cost of my car is like $500, the other car $1700 for 6 months...hell no, lol. I will pvt message you with the name and number of the agent.


Peace... I would like the name and number that agent for I'm in same situation. Thanks


----------



## Michael C. M

I would really be interested in the name of the All State agent that says they will write a policy for uber drivers.


----------



## Cukoo

Just signed up with Uber & Lyft. Don't want to be dropped by my cattier. Who can I call for the correct insurance?


----------



## Jfab

Yeah I'm interested in the all state guy aswell I've been trying for weeks and and the won't insure me for Uber driving and I bought a car for this reason now they won't let me please someone help me find an agent that can help so I can get on the road


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Right now Farmers' Insurance is the only company in NJ that offers a hybrid policy (http://www.njrideshareinsurance.com...Il47FhuxgEGH4kMmFNuRh3SZl-WuoBaFpsaAo048P8HAQ This is the only Farmers agent in NJ who writes Ridesharing policies for Uber drivers).


----------



## njn

Uber insurance does not cover you or your car in period 1 when the app is on waiting for a ping . This is where the hybrid insurance is necessary.


----------



## Mcu28

zombieguy said:


> Its a regular personal insurance policy. Once you turn the Uber app on, Allstate will not cover you until the app is off. They don't factor Uber in because they don't cover you for Uber. Basically they don't care if you are driving for Uber, as long as the app is off they cover. I couldn't go with them because the quote she gave me for 6 months is $200 less than what I pay now for a whole year. Thats not on me, thats because of wifey, she told me the cost of my car is like $500, the other car $1700 for 6 months...hell no, lol. I will pvt message you with the name and number of the agent.


Could you also give me the name and number of the agent you have contacted as well?


----------



## Sueron

Call State Farm. If you have personal insurance on you're car, as of this year you can buy commercial insurance that covers ride share. Here in Alabama it cost me an additional $150.00/6mo ($25.00 a month, well worth it). DON'T take the word of somebody in the office, ask them to check with underwriting. My wife retired from State Farm as a auto claims adjuster after 32 years  No matter who covers your auto, always ask them to check with underwriting about ride share coverage.


----------

